

Top five economy based board games that make you think - forthelulz
http://www.wisebread.com/top-five-economy-based-board-games-that-make-you-think

======
stepherm
I love Power Grid. For those that are not familiar, if Settlers of Catan and
Monopoly had a baby, this would be it.

The description in the article is a bit misleading. The winning conditions are
not who has the most money, but who can power the most cities.

